# Attn: Bass Anglers!



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I ordered a Humminbird 597ci HD DI to install to my boat in the spring. My existing fish finders are antique & the finder @ the bow is on the fritz & rarely works. The Humminbird I just ordered has maps & down imaging & appears to be great for finding structure on the bottom of lakes.

I intend on either using the existing finder & moving it to the bow, or buying another " No frills " finder. I will almost exclusively fishing for bass & therefore fishing from the bow. 

SO....

Where should I mount the higher end finder with the HD & down imaging? Should I mount it @ the console, where I figure I'll find structure while on the run, or, should I mount it @ the bow? My current budget doesn't allow for two finders with similar technology so one will have to be your basic black & white with depth & speed.

Thanks!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you going to use the GPS for navigating on any body of water?

You could look into buying two mounts and move the unit....or putting it on a ram mount so you can have it mounted at the console and spin it around so you can see it while at the bow.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know if you are aware of the speed limitations on using side imaging. 2.5 to 3.5 mph seem to give the best side image info.Much more faster than that the info going to blur out on you. So finding structure on the fly as you put it would be pretty much a non-factor.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

RAM mount at console... will serve your purpose well from both positions of driving and fishing


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i use it on both if you cant get 2 it a great unit i have the 997


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

they make a handful of ram mounts that swivel in different ways. shop around, find one that you think will work for you and youll be able to spin the console unit around for gps use and if something happens to the bow mount, youll be able to utilize the console mount in an emergency.

the last thing you want when you have one gps unit is for it to be mounted in a way that you cannot look at it when your on the trolling motor.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'll have to consider a Ram mount then. If I can find a part time job then the toys may multiply...


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Would a Humminbird 587ci HD be good to use @ the console & the 597ci HD DI @ the bow?


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

your better off mounting it with the big ram mount we just got the 998c mounted on the ram and latter after we win a tournament this year were going to get the other for the front and hook them to gether,,but for now its were we can turn it were we want, and whats nice is you just pull it off and down the road you go no plugs to screw with and thats nice,good luck markfish


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to get a 596c HD DI for the bow & a 587ci HD @ the console. That should give me everything I need where I need it. 

The small problem is I have a 597ci HD DI on the way...anyone interested in it for $550? That's over $100 off what is new. Otherwise I'll just return it.


----------

